# Your Favorite Traditional Family Roast



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Many of us know it. The traditional family roast dinner. Which is it that you enjoy most?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

My favorite is 100% cow.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Roast duck :tiphat:

Roast goose 

My grandmother used to make these. Roast goose was her traditional dinner for Silvester (New Year's Eve).


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Roast baby seal.*


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Roast beef. Anglophile here!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Morimur said:


> Roast baby seal.


That is just wrong.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Celloman said:


> That is just wrong.


_If you can't be good, be baaad, baybee!_


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

Celloman said:


> That is just wrong.


Why's that then?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> Roast duck :tiphat:
> 
> Roast goose
> 
> My grandmother used to make these. Roast goose was her traditional dinner for Silvester (New Year's Eve).


I never had roast goose before. I think I had roast duck, it was nice, a very fatty bird.


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

It has to be the roast beef of old England as my favourite. But for economy and health I have to admit to having roast chicken more frequently.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

LancsMan said:


> It has to be the roast beef of old England as my favourite. But for economy and health I have to admit to having roast chicken more frequently.


I like roast chicken, so long as the breast doesn't get too dry.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

............................


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I like roast chicken, so long as the breast doesn't get too dry.


ArtMusic-that avatar is horrific. Betta watch yo' self, son... you gon' get a beat down up in hurr. Word.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Chicken. It may be common now, but when I was a child it was special and what we ate for Christmas. For me it's still special!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I never had roast goose before. I think I had roast duck, it was nice, a very fatty bird.


Goose has a lot of bones: a big carcass, but the flesh is delicious.

With duck, most of the fat is just under the skin, so you probably don't want to eat the skin. My first brother-in-law was a chef (Koch). He had a method that was ingenious. I believe he seared the bird on all sides to melt the fat under the skin; then, he hung the bird to allow the melted fat to drip off; and, only then, would he cook it.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm a butchers son and practically raised on roasts. My first impuls was Beef ofcourse.
But last summer I've welded up an UDS, ugly drum smoker, and was pretty succesful with an incredible pork shoulder.
Well rubbed with a homebrew mixture of spices, some of it injected into the meat, and then for about five to six hours in the smoker at about 80Celcius.
Slow cooking at its best.
If you can get Iberico pork, go for it. Delicious animals.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

That sounds delicious!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Standing Rib, and I want the end cut.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I used to eat a lot of beef. Somewhere I read that red meat wasn't good for the digestion, so nowadays I stick mainly to chicken and salmon. Once in a while, when I feel like celebrating a bit and walking on the wild side, I'll have a roast beef dinner of some kind. The garlic! The onions! The au jus! Red potatoes and carrots! (It's one of my favorite meals! ) Enjoy your favorites, whatever they are!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Morimur said:


> *Roast baby seal.*


Aaawww! I want to eat him up!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Standing Rib, and I want the end cut.


Nice but a touch too red looking for me in the middle.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I rarely eat beaf, mostly veal, and I usually use it for soup, or some slow cooking (covered) on the stove. I never roast it. I am not a fan of beef. As for roast, I make chicken, turkey, duck, pork...yummy yummy.
One of the easiest thing to cook in the oven or on the stove is fish: salmon, trout, catfish and others.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Back in the day, when I was a fairly junior member of the _family_, we had roast pork maybe once a month except in high summer. Nowadays I share in a roast turkey at Thanksgiving at my sister-in-law's home, then a prime rib roast at Christmas, as the old and odd uncle, then roast ham at Easter, the old and odd uncle at a different home.

The rest of the year, no special occasions require my presence.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

^^
We had an old and odd uncle in our family. I remember him well, i must have been 4 or 5 years old, sunday roast at my grandmothers, this odd one got those nice brown and crunchy endcaps that I wanted. Must ask my mum who the hell he was.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Much prefer wildly reared meats to industrially grown! I like Elk, Red, Roe and Rein deer, lamb, goat, boar, my neighbour's free range pigs and highland cattle have a wonderful gamy taste, I'll eat almost any wild bird! Try to avoid chicken as most modern breads are of very low nutritional value and really don't have any interesting taste.

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

I like a nice prime rib roast, especially the end cut.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Nothing like having ham in addition to turkey on Thanksgiving. Gotta be honey-glazed though.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Always have chicken on Friday night as it is traditional for Jewish Sabbath. Start off with chicken noodle soup and dumplings, then chicken and stuffing with potatoes and vegetables.


----------

